# Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß



## Photobetrachter (20. März 2010)

*Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Morgen erstmal
Wollt ma wissen ob es eine Tastatur gibt im Design der Logi Illuminated die ein usb Anschluß für nee Maus und 2 cinch für Headset hat. An der G110 sehen die Tasten so groß aus.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Also was mir da als erstes einfällt ist das Roccat Valo, allerdings bin ich persönlich von der Roccat-Hardware nicht so überzeugt, wenn man mal hört, wie schnell die den Geist aufgeben - soll sich aber inzwischen gebessert haben.
Tastaturen mit Headset-Anschluss gibt's viele....


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Die Göße der Tasten der G19 finde ich sehr angenehm (recht kompakt aber nicht zu klein), allerdings hat sie auch keinen Headset-Anschluss. Ist zwar ziemlich teuer, aber ich würde sie wieder kaufen. Hatte am Anfang auch wegen dem Headset-Anschluss überlegt, da ich es an der alten Tastatur so hatte. Aber entweder haben die Headsets schon so lange Kabel, oder man kann sich relativ preiswert eine Verlängerung kaufen. Die Verlegung kannst Du so machen, dass das Kabel unter der Tastatur herauskommt. Im Gegensatz zur Tastatur mit Headset-Anschluss bis Du jedoch wesentlich flexibler, so dass die Variante mit extra Kabel eigentlich eher Vor- als Nachteile hat.


----------



## Photobetrachter (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Danke für die Tips. Ich bin durch Zufall auf das

*Razer Lycosa Mirror Gaming Keyboard* gekommen.

Spricht mich an. Hat jemand von euch mit diesem Teil ( inkl.USB und Headset Anschlüsse ) Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Die Tastatur-Beschriftung ist bei ausgeschalteter Hintergrundbeleuchtung praktisch nicht erkennbar, spiegelt zu stark. Man sieht wirklich jeden Fingerabdruck, ich habe sie wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## buzty (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

wenn das spiegeln störend ist nehm doch einfach nicht doe mirror- sondern die normale edition, bei der sind die so mattiert-gummiert, sieht mMn eh besser aus.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Kannst natürlich auch diese nehmen. Ist günstig uns soll nicht mal so schlecht sein.

Everglide Europe

Hat nur keine Beleuchtung. Bekommt man teilweise schon ab 14 Euro.


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*



buzty schrieb:


> wenn das spiegeln störend ist nehm doch einfach nicht doe mirror- sondern die normale edition, bei der sind die so mattiert-gummiert, sieht mMn eh besser aus.



Da ist wieder die LED-Beleuchtung ein ganzes Ende dunkler. Kommt sehr auf die Umgebungsbedingungen an.


----------



## Photobetrachter (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tastatur mit Headsetanschluß*

Danke für die Hinweise

Ich werde mir warscheinlich die Enermax Aurora holen da ich eh nich so viel mit Zocken zu tun habe 

Danke nochmal


----------

